# Question for the insurers on here



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd prefer to keep it on the down low if you know what I mean (nothing naughty, I haven't hit anyone or been hit or anything like that), I have a general question regarding the insurance industry and I'd like a few companies responses (in private).

Thanks in advance


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Happy to help if I can. 

Ollie


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Send me pm, i'll tell you how it is


----------

